# chest dips form (problem)



## fqqs (Nov 17, 2011)

i have problem with chest dips

i feel MUCH more triceps than my chest during this exercise, to be honest - I feel chest work very little.

My chest dips form is like this:
-grip width a bit wider than shoulder width
-elbows flaring out
-hips and knees bent a little
-head tucked in, lean forward as much as possible throughout a whole movement
-going down a little past 90 degrees
- not locking out arms at the top

are these above ok regarding chest dips form?

and another question: should I stick chest out and squeeze shoudlerblades together as during bench press? or forearms should be forward

thanks for any tips, Ill really appreciate it


----------



## nechcs (Nov 17, 2011)

I used to never feel it in till i started doing em like this 
Chest dips - YouTube


----------



## fqqs (Nov 17, 2011)

nechcs said:


> I used to never feel it in till i started doing em like this
> Chest dips - YouTube



but doing them weighted this way is rather impossible

and someone gave me advice: ask someone to hook a hand around ur foot and pull u out further til u get a nice lean . what do you think?


----------



## newkid (Nov 17, 2011)

It's hard to say without a video, I take the widest grip possible and lean forward and it hits my chest fairly well. Maybe try unweighted and focus on the chest more then your tri's.


----------



## bjg (Nov 17, 2011)

fqqs said:


> i have problem with chest dips
> 
> i feel MUCH more triceps than my chest during this exercise, to be honest - I feel chest work very little.
> 
> ...


 
lean forward well,..... go down well more than 90 degrees. it is also in your mind: think aboutl your chest stretching (shoulders back) when you are down and squeezing  as you go up ( you will feel the squeeze if you bring you shoulders forward) 
however you will still feel triceps, cannot avoid that.

what you can also do is this trick
do a set of flies or cable cross to get your chest tired then superset it with dips you will feel it on your chest before your triceps get tired.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 17, 2011)

Take a video of you doing it and it would be easier to critique.


----------



## Cork (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't understand.... if you want to do dips like that, do pushups.  

Call me an idiot but dips are a compound movement focusing on the triceps first and foremost.  You should feel it in your tris more.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

Cork said:


> I don't understand.... if you want to do dips like that, do pushups.
> 
> Call me an idiot but dips are a compound movement focusing on the triceps first and foremost.  You should feel it in your tris more.



I believe you're referring to bench dips. The OP is referring to chest dips. 

A video would be helpful.


----------



## Cork (Nov 17, 2011)

Nah, I don't consider bench dips to be real dips.  They put the should in too much of a compromised position at the bottom.  I've done plenty of normal dips and I've always felt it more in the triceps.

My pushups comment was more to the video that nechs posted.  It just seems like pushups would be a much better alternative, haha.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

Cork said:


> Nah, I don't consider bench dips to be real dips.  They put the should in too much of a compromised position at the bottom.  I've done plenty of normal dips and I've always felt it more in the triceps.
> 
> My pushups comment was more to the video that nechs posted.  It just seems like pushups would be a much better alternative, haha.



Agreed on the shoulder stress. I only do them once in a while and know to stop because eventually the shoulder does start to hurt. So I agree with you on the pushups, plus there's a lot of variations to the pushup which can be very challenging.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you have to be a ninja to do it like that guy. I cross my legs, lean forward and bang em out.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2011)

You can do them like the video below 






YouTube Video











Or you can do them like the one below






YouTube Video











Either way will work.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2011)

This is the explanation for the above exercises,

V-Bar Parallel Dips. 







This movement is performed by using a 32" wide
parallel bar and holding your body in a crescent shape position (chest concave),
with the elbows wide in order to fully engage the pectoral muscles. The head is
facing the floor, looking at the pointed toes, and dipping down as far as you can
stretch. The bottom of the stretch is the most important aspect of the movement.
The first 8 to 10 inches is 100% pectoral engagement, providing the elbows are
wide. If the elbows are facing back to any degree the value of the exercise is
diminished by 80%.


----------



## fqqs (Nov 18, 2011)

here you go:

i tried with a little wider grip than last time and felt chest a bit more.

only an example few reps

side:






YouTube Video











front:






YouTube Video


----------



## patricio (Nov 18, 2011)

nechcs said:


> I used to never feel it in till i started doing em like this
> Chest dips - YouTube



Like te video! I'm gonna try them that way next time


----------



## Cork (Nov 18, 2011)

Your form looks pretty good.  I personally don't like a grip that wide, that's just me.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2011)

Cork said:


> Your form looks pretty good.  I personally don't like a grip that wide, that's just me.



Same here. that grip would reek havoc on my shoulders.


----------



## fqqs (Nov 18, 2011)

so how much closer do you recommend?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 26, 2011)

*A thought*

I don't know your body, but it could be that your triceps are significantly weaker than your chest. Hence you feel it a lot more in your triceps.

Also, try closing your eyes and picturing your chest contracting as you go through your dip motion. Mentally squeeze your chest together as you come up. No its not voodoo, but it kinda works. Visualize what you are trying to work.




fqqs said:


> i have problem with chest dips
> 
> i feel MUCH more triceps than my chest during this exercise, to be honest - I feel chest work very little.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 26, 2011)

Go a bit lower. Imagine a bar across the two handrails. You want to touch your nose to that bar every dip. And since you don't want to bang your nose on the bar, you wind up going more slowly at the bottom, which is where all the pec involvement is. Put a yardstick or something across those handrails and actually touch your nose to it each dip. That will make sure each dip is consistent, in good form, good range of motion, and a good dwell time at the bottom.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 30, 2011)

To hit chest lean in a little to get more chest.If you want tries stay strait upright


----------

